# Neues Teil im Garten



## bayernhoschi (28. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,
einige von euch werden sich sicher noch daran erinnern

Mittlerweile schauts jetzt so aus

Das ganze soll mal ein japanisch angehauchter Steingarten werden.
Wie iht sehen könnt geht das ganze richtung Haus in die Höhe.
Das heißt ich muß das irgendwie aufschütten.
Aber womit, ich schwanke noch zwischen Sand und Kies.
Unter der obersten Schicht die aus weißem und schwarzem Kies bestehen soll kommt ein Unkrautvlies.
Soweit so klar.
Es sollen ja auch noch ein paar Pflanzen einzug halten, das sollte auch bedacht werden.
Da wäre vieleicht Spielsand wegen dem Lehmanteil passend?

Kann mir da jemand von euch Tipps geben?

Im Moment ruht allerdings die Baustelle aus beruflichen Gründen, aber gedanklich weiterbauen geht ja immer


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Hi Ralph,
wenn da richtig was an Pflanzen wachsen soll, kannst du auch die normale Erde lassen.
Oben wird das ganze ja von dem Kies abgedeckt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Hallo Jörg,
es wird ja nicht von Pflanzen "überwuchert", nur so ein paar als Tüpferl.
Wenn ich den Kies direkt auf die Erde setzte, dann kommt trotz "Unkrautvlies" recht schnell eben dieses Unkraut durch(Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung)und es gibt beileibe schöneres als unkrautzupfen.

Wir(eigentlich meine Frau)haben uns drauf geeinigt das wir doch nicht soviel auffüllen, sondern die oberen Granitsteine rausschauen lassen.
Dadurch muß ich im oberen Bereich höchstens 10 cm aufschütten.
das gibt nach vorne auslaufend nahezu null.
Also ne Handvoll Sand, der schön verdichtet wird, das sollte auch erwähntes Unkraut in Verbindung mit dem vlies in zaum halten.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

 wächst nicht wo "unkraut" schlecht wächst auch anderes schlecht ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Eigentlich schon, aber da wo die Pflanzen gesetzt werden wird das Unkrautvlies doch geschlitzt


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Na ich bin gespannt, mir gefiel das bunte Beet vorher eigentlich recht gut  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Hallo Ralph,
noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag   !
Das mit dem geschlitzten Unkrautvlies ist eine tolle Idee, um Unkraut zurückzuhalten. Am besten ist es, das Vlies auf einer Sandschicht zu verlegen !
Direkt auf der Erde verlegt, wird es immer ein paar Keimlinge geben, die es durch das dünne Vlies schaffen . Wenn diese aber erst mal ein kleines Stück sich strecken müssen, dann haben sie ihre Keimblätter so weit "gespreizt", dass sie nicht mehr durchkommen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

@Wuzzel, das ist auf dem Bild schlecht zu sehen. Das Beet war seit ca. 6 Jahren "Herrenlos". Bedeutet es wurde nichts dran gemacht. Total verwurzelt und verwildert. Aus der Nähe gesehen war das nicht wirklich schön
Aber keine Angst, die Pflanze wurden zum größten Teil umgesetzt und dürfen weiterleben

@Rolf, Dankeschön.
So wie Du es schreibst hab ich es mir vorgestellt, war mir nur nicht sicher ob jetzt Sand oder doch Kies unters Vlies soll.
Aber ich denke das Sand sich besser verarbeiten läßt als Kies.

Jetzt muß ich nur noch irgendwo ein bischen Zeit finden und dann gehts weiter


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

So, kleines Update.
Der Boden wurde begradigt und die Pflanzen sowie ein Maurerkübel wurden eingesetzt.
In den Kübel kommen Miniseerosen und evtl. ein kleines Solarwasserspielchen(da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher).
Die Sandschicht hat eine Dicke von ca 5cm und wurde mit Wasser eingeschwemmt.Mit verzinktem Blech habe ich sone Art Weg geformt, damit der Kies nachher nicht "ineinander" läuft.
Auf dem Sand kommt dann das Vlies und darauf dann der Kies.
So zumindest ist der Plan, jetzt brauch ich nur noch die Zeit.
Blöde Jahreszeit, Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

So. Halbzeit!
Leider mußte ich feststellen das ich eine Ameisenbehausung versehntlich zerstörte
Sie siedeln sich aber bereits wieder an
Auch der Rest nimmt so langsam Form an.
ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt es.
Das rötliche ist eine Art Terakotta-Split aus Ägypten.
Der angedeutete Weg ist herkömlicher Basalt.
Das Yin-Yang war der Hammer, es gab bei uns keinen schwarzen oder weißen Kies!
Aber es gab Pandasplit, das ist weiß-schwarz gemischt.
Richtig: ich hab iohn gewaschen und getrennt!!
Wenn ich mir was in den Kopf setze, dann zieh ich es halt durch


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Hi Ralph,
den weiß-schwarz gemischten zu sortieren ist schon eine extra Anerkennung Wert. 

Die Figur sieht aber nicht Japanisch aus.


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Guten Abend Jörg, ja 3,5 Std. Steine sortieren ist schon eine Anerkennung wert


> Die Figur sieht aber nicht Japanisch aus.


Wie ich bereits erwähnte: Japanisch ANGEHAUCHT.
Davon abgesehen ist meine Frau ein Drachenfetischist
Und Drachen kommen in der japanische Geschichte durchaus vor, jedenfalls soweit mir bekannt ist.

Ich mach da gerne mein eigenes Ding und lass mich nicht so in ein Schema drängen.
Sicher ist Dir auch aufgefallen das das Yin-Yang spiegelverkehrt ist.


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Guten Abend Ralph,
macht ihr mal euer Ding.

Das mit dem Yin-Yang wäre mir nicht aufgefalllen aber seit Gestern weiß schon mal das Yin die weibliche Seite darstellt!
Wo auch immer diese Seite liegt, wir werden sie nie ganz verstehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*



> das Yin die weibliche Seite darstellt!


schon möglich, es steht ja für Gegensätze.


> Wo auch immer diese Seite liegt, wir werden sie nie ganz verstehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Hallo an alle die noch mitlesen

ich bin fertig!
Jetzt werdet ihr euch vieleicht fragen: Was hat den da so lange gedauert?

Ganz einfach, ich wollte das Beet nahezu zum Nulltarif bauen.
Also nur Material verwenden das ich eh dahab, oder umsonst kriegen kann.
Hat nicht ganz funktioniert, ich mußte dazukaufen:
25 kg Pandasplit, der der von Hand sortiert wurde. 4,95 €
75 kg Terrakottasplit. 29,97 €

Den Rest hatte ich da, oder bekam ihn für lau

Gesamtkosten 34,92 €

Ich denke mal das ist

So schaut das ganze jetzt aus.


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Hi Hoschi !


> Hallo an alle die noch mitlesen


Man Hoschi ick hab dir doch im Auge !  Auch dein Neues Äusseres oder Älteres  hab ich mitbekommen !
So nun mal zum Beet !
Ist hübsch geworden ! 
Du musst aber schon auch  den Rest im Budget aufnehmen ! Oder hast du die Einfassung vom Maurerbottich für Umme bekommen ? Und dann musste meiner Frau mal verraten wo man die Dekofiguren für Lau bekommt ?
Muss man dich jetzt mit Aschenputtel als Beinamen versehen ? 


> Richtig: ich hab iohn gewaschen und getrennt!!


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Erst mal danke Andre.
Die Einfassung vom Maurerbottich waren die Abschnitte von der Terasse, also schon da und somit kostenlos.
Dekofiguren waren auch schon da, haben wir vor ca. 4 jahren gekauft, also waren die schon längst bezahlt.
somit? Richtig: Kostenlos


> Muss man dich jetzt mit Aschenputtel als Beinamen versehen ?


Da steh ich aufm Schlauch.

Ach noch eins, ich bin wie guter __ Wein, ich werd nicht älter, nur besser


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

OK Aschenputtel !
Hast du noch nie das Märchen gesehen ? Was muss sie denn da machen ?
Die beste Verfilmung aller Zeiten ! ab 0.52 min !
Das gute ins Töpfchen , das schlechte ins Kröpfchen ! ( Schlund der Taube )


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Aschenputtel,
jetzt hab ichs

Ja, so ungefähr gings mir.

Is aber doch was schönes bei rausgekommen


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Hi,gefällt mir toll, 
so gute Ideen hab ich nie !!!


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Es ist ein wenig in die Breite gegangen, der Terassenabscnit zum rasen hat mir noch nie gefallen.


----------



## Maifisch (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Hallo Jörg!
Mir gefällt das auch sehr gut. Prima geworden...!!!
LG Sonja


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Danke,
aber wiso Jörg
das ist doch meins


----------



## Maifisch (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Hallo!!! 
DAS war definitiv mein Fehler. Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung Ralph.....
Keine Ahnung, wo ich den Namen her habe, ich hab ja extra noch geschaut 
Also nochmal:
Er ist echt gaaaaanz prima geworden, Ralph
LG Sonja


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neues Teil im Garten*

Hey Sonja,
alles gut
Und nochmals Danke


----------

